# Spre?



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Could Spre be an option at the 2 next year? I don't want him really, but he could defintiely be a year or 2 stopgap until the position is addressed.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I wouldn't mind him. He's not that bad. For the right price that is.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I wouldn't mind him. He's not that bad. For the right price that is.


^Yeah, for the right price!

Spre?? That's Latrell Sprewell, right?? I don't know if the Kings have enough money for him to feed his family.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Found this posted on HKF's personal forum:



> Latrell Sprewell had lowered his demands with the Timberwolves for a new deal. Originally, Jim Dolan's all-time favorite Knick wasn't taking a dime less than the $14.6 million he made this season. *But he now will settle for $10 mil per year.* He'd be wise to keep moving down if he wants to re-sign with the Wolves.


:rofl: :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

:clap:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

No Way in Hell.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

This is a list of players I would not want on my team.

Spree
Van Horn


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> This is a list of players I would not want on my team.
> 
> Spree
> Van Horn


Are you feeling well Pejavlade ? Someone check his temperture.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I wouldn't mind Spree on the court, but his attitude is now a big question mark. Actually, the biggest problem with him is that he's old, the Kings have been trying to get younger.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Am I to believe that Kings fans actually would want Latrell Sprewell on their team? Jesus H. Christ. NONONONONONONONO!!!!!!!! This guy is the epitome of clubhouse cancer. BEYOND the issues at Golden State.

This guy is so lost as to what got him into this league--hustle and defense. Are either two of those words used when describing Latrell these days?

And in the Kings offense, you see Spree as someone willing to make the extra pass?

I became a Kings fan when they got Mitch Richmond. I stayed a Kings fan, to some degree, despite the aquisition of Chris Webber. Getting Spree...ugh...please don't do it, guys...


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

bruindre said:


> And in the Kings offense, you see Spree as someone willing to make the extra pass?


True...don't want a guy who will just hog the shots. :uhoh: When Cuttino did it at times, a lot of Kings fans were mad...imagine Latrell??


----------

